# having trouble figuring out what gun this is??



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

So i only had a few short minutes so i couldnt ask for help on this handgun i seen for sale at a semi-local gander mountain... On the tag it said "Gmexcl ultra carry ii w/laser." I know it was a .45 semi auto and the price tag was around $1100 but thats all i could see in the amount of time i looked at it.. If somebody could help me out and let me know what make this gun is it would help out thankksssss....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First guess would be a Kimber Ultra Carry II

Zhur


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> First guess would be a Kimber Ultra Carry II
> 
> Zhur


I'm going to agree


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Kimber makes a model called the Ultra Carry II in .45 ACP. If that isn't it... I'm afraid you are on your own. 

EDITED: Looks like you got the same answer from three people at the same time. How's that for service?


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember the Gmexcl as being an designation on a savage rifle. I think it meant Gentlemans Extreme Choke Leupold some kid probably screwed up the tag.

It could have also meant Gander Mountain yadda yadda yadda. Gander Mountain does sell kimber rifles. I stick with my original jumped to conclusion. Some kid screwed up the tag.


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright Ill check it out and see what i can find..Thanks for all the help..


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Might be Gander mountain exclusive...


----------



## eldoguzzi (Feb 10, 2009)

*Gmexcl?*

Hello,
IndyRob is correct!
I just spoke to a Kimber spokesperson and he told me that the GM in the GMEXCL stands for Gander Mountain.

I purchased the Kimber Ultra Carry II Laser 3" from Gander, and my kimber didn't have the night sights or the competition trigger with the 3 drilled holes.

According to the rep he said that was a "special build" for gander, He also told me when mine was manufactured... COOL.

I also asked about the review in Guns & Ammo mag that is out now with the Kimber laser on the cover, the author wrote that the Kimber comes with 3 mags... this is NOT the case only 1 mag comes with the pistol.

Now I have to decide what IWB holster I should buy for CC.
Any suggestions?
Regards,
Mr. Moto


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't even see a picture?


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonder if it could have meant Gander Mountain Exclusive. I thought Kimber right off the bat also.

Edit: This is what I get for not reading all the way through. Here I am thinking I finally might know something someone else doesnt or hasnt said...but nooooooo.


----------

